# [Q] safely root samsung galaxy y duos s6102



## sonu_sonu (May 18, 2013)

I found many sites on rooting. But i do not want to brick my android. So i want to know that is there any safe way to root my galaxy y duos s6102 without the fear of bricking. 
Thanx you in advance.


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Go to this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34215156

Download update.zip from that post.. then for instructions on how to install read the first post of that thread..


----------



## sonu_sonu (May 19, 2013)

I have update.zip and unroot.zip . But i want to know he i root my mobile is there a chance of bricking. And also my sgy duos is under warranty. If somehow it get hard brick will it be repair in warranty or not.


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

You just need to let go of fear.. there are 100+ users.. just read and learn mate.. get to proper section.. you will find enough guides to help you.. we are there if you need help.. you won't lose warranty if you root device.. you have a Odin to save you.. just read the section I linked you above.


----------



## sonu_sonu (May 19, 2013)

I root my device and it was successful. Thanks for your advice. My Main aim behind rooting is to run games like temple run, rail rush. After rooting i install chainfire 3d and downloaded temple run  for armv6. Now with some lags it is working fine. But games like rail rush, temple run 2, temple run brave are still not working. So how to run them and also I have many apk files like ae3d motor, pyramid run etc. which are not installing. So I want to know how to install them and run them in my sgy duos.


----------



## saurabh7chk (May 21, 2013)

*thanks for the great work*

First of all thanks to all the great work done by you all guys working on this wonderful android forum XDA.

I have samsung galaxy y duos and i am trying to install custom rom gingericejelly on my y duos.I just wanted

to press the thank button but i am unable to locate it on the page so kindly guide me where to find it so that

we can thank you guys for the wonderful work you people are doing for us people.

thanks

Saurabh Chhonker


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

Left bottom corner of each post. You need one post to have that button. Now that you have made a post.. you can do it


----------



## sonu_sonu (May 21, 2013)

saurabh7chk said:


> First of all thanks to all the great work done by you all guys working on this wonderful android forum XDA.
> 
> I have samsung galaxy y duos and i am trying to install custom rom gingericejelly on my y duos.I just wanted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey just want to tell you that if you want to install custom rom for your galaxy y duos then don't in for gingericejelly it is also one of the best rom but according to me install techno duos. It is good if you want to increase your performance and also want to play hd games without lags. And that thanks button is there at the ending of each reply. 
Also be careful while installing custom rom. Reply he any problem occur occur while installing.


----------



## droger47 (Oct 18, 2013)

*What is the best and safest custom rom to be installed in galaxy y duos*

[Q] *What is the most safest custom Rom to be install on galaxy y duos? *

Cause Im afraid to bricked my phone. Just to be sure what is the best one that is safe.
I currently installed GingerIceJelly v.1.3 and Im afraid to upgrade cause some others bricked their phone after upgraded. 

Should anyone there to guide and advice me 

sincerely,

Droger47


----------



## Virus0044 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Don't go for Gingericejelly*



droger47 said:


> [Q] *What is the most safest custom Rom to be install on galaxy y duos? *
> 
> Cause Im afraid to bricked my phone. Just to be sure what is the best one that is safe.
> I currently installed GingerIceJelly v.1.3 and Im afraid to upgrade cause some others bricked their phone after upgraded.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there, Please don't go for Gingericejell. I have tried it twice and both the time it breaked my device.


----------



## droger47 (Nov 12, 2013)

Virus0044 said:


> Hey there, Please don't go for Gingericejell. I have tried it twice and both the time it breaked my device.

Click to collapse



so what do you use now?


----------



## devanpvasudevan (Feb 26, 2014)

Virus0044 said:


> Hey there, Please don't go for Gingericejell. I have tried it twice and both the time it breaked my device.

Click to collapse



You said "it breaked my device", is it permanently lose your device or could you reset or restore the phone..?


----------



## King18 (Feb 26, 2014)

Youre Phone musst be full. Download Odin and the kernel you want( it must be compatible with your phone). Connect your device with the PC/laptop and go to the download Moden. 
So...you go to PDA and choose the tar data of the kernel. If there is no tar maybe you have to extract it. The options from Odin should be so and dont change anything. Then click Start. If it finished unconnect you phone and enjoy....

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Virus0044 (Jul 20, 2014)

devanpvasudevan said:


> You said "it breaked my device", is it permanently lose your device or could you reset or restore the phone..?

Click to collapse



Well thanks to stock firmware rom provided by @manoranjan2050
 I odin flashed and my device is running perfect n smooth now.


----------



## Virus0044 (Jul 21, 2014)

droger47 said:


> so what do you use now?

Click to collapse



well I m using XDuoes V3 for almost 6-7 months and  it's really stable n bug free.

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




devanpvasudevan said:


> You said "it breaked my device", is it permanently lose your device or could you reset or restore the phone..?

Click to collapse



The first time I bricked the phone, I went to the customer care. They said  my broad is damaged, luckily phone was on warranty so they changed it free  of cost. the next time I odin flash stock rom provided by @manoranjan2050...


----------



## matharva (Sep 20, 2014)

*thanks*

:good::good::good:thanks for help posting this from my galaxy:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------

